# Power window(s) malfunctioning



## jlusk (Nov 28, 2009)

Before I delve into this problem I would appreciate any help one would offer. My 2001 TT Roadster cabrio has a problem keeping it's windows up. When I put them up they will not stay up. Sometimes they will not go all they way up, sometimes they will but they won't stay up. Also when they drop down a half inch or so they will go up and back down to this point with the key off and removed.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

jlusk said:


> Before I delve into this problem I would appreciate any help one would offer. My 2001 TT Roadster cabrio has a problem keeping it's windows up. When I put them up they will not stay up. Sometimes they will not go all they way up, sometimes they will but they won't stay up. Also when they drop down a half inch or so they will go up and back down to this point with the key off and removed.


Try resetting the window limits via the window switch. Roll the window all the way up, release the switch, then push the switch up and hold for 5 seconds. Do the same for rolling the window down and hold the switch down for 5 seconds.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah try that and see if it works. If not report back


----------



## jlusk (Nov 28, 2009)

Tried this but no luck. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

jlusk said:


> Tried this but no luck. Thanks for the suggestion.


Is there a sensor or anything in there that could be bad? Someone should post a diagram of the inside of the door and window regulator. Could the window switch itself be bad?


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I doubt the window switch is bad. Start by rolling the window all the way down. Now roll the pass. window all the way down. Release both switches. Now press both down for five seconds. That should reset the "bottom" location for the windows. They should roll all the way up now. If they don't go all the way up with the "one touch up" function, then roll them all the way up, release, then hold up for three seconds. This should reset your "one touch up/down" functions.

As long as you're getting some movement out of the window switches, you should only need to reset your "top" and "bottom" points to restore all functionality to them.


----------



## jlusk (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I should also say that the window(s) will go up and down on their own. That is, with or without the key in,car running or not or key removed, the windows will "pulse" repeatedly up and down. They do not go full travel just all the way up and down about 1/2 inch. They will do this repeatedly until the battery is run down. ALSO, to note, the TOP OPEN indicator light located in the dash cluster is faintly illuminated. Could the window problem be related to the top situation? If possible I would have no problem eliminating the top switch if it will correct the window malfunction.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Click


----------



## sotolux (Jul 8, 2009)

*window troubles*

I think the microswitch that is activated by the top closing is either shorting or it is not pushed in far enough. Open your top, look at the latch receiver on the driver's side. On the right of the latch is a metal tab. Push on it and you should hear a click. Turn on your ignition and push the switch and hold it. See if your windows act normally and if the top light on the dash goes out. If it does, then place something self adhesive on the tab, perhaps just a piece of adhesive felt. If it does not go out then the switch is bad and you need to replace the switch itself. I have not replaced that switch, but have noticed that my windows won't go up all the way when the top is closed. Sometimes, they would go up by themselves and then go back down again. Try this!


----------



## jlusk (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip . I will give this a try and give results this weekend. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mine acts up sometimes. Simple fix for mine: 

from outside your car. 
-close your door 
-put your key in the keyhole 
-turn right (or left) untill you hear the alarm beep and windows should go all the way up 
-pretty cool trick if you forget to roll your windows up or down once you're out your car. 

Hope this helps. Report back please. I have access to AllData for window programming.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

omarquez510 said:


> Mine acts up sometimes. Simple fix for mine:
> 
> from outside your car.
> -close your door
> ...


 If you have a key fob you can also hold the lock or unlock to roll your windows up or down, but putting the key in the door is a little quicker.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chads said:


> If you have a key fob you can also hold the lock or unlock to roll your windows up or down, but putting the key in the door is a little quicker.


 Dont you need to use vag com to set that up?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Dont you need to use vag com to set that up?


 
Hmm, I don't know. Mine has always worked. I bought mine used so maybe someone else did that, but my car is stock.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yes, US cars don't come coded for that, though it's a simple change in VAG COM to allow it.


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

When I had a leaking rear window I had this problem as well. One day it was raining and when I unlocked the doors the windows rolled down and would only roll up leaving a 2in gap. The convertible down light came on intermittently as well and my remote lock/unlock stopped working. I believe that the water got into my Comfort Control Module (CCM) and killed it. I dried everything out and my windows started functioning properly again, the top down light hasn't malfunctioned since, and my alarm is once again working properly but I still haven't gotten the remote lock/unlock to work. Look to see if your CCM is showing any signs of water damage, it is located in the passenger side of the decklid (a pita to get to since you need the top up to see it and I kept choking myself on the air deflector window). Just lift the little panel out and use a flashlight to look through the back window. Hope this helps.


----------



## jlusk (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks,I will check this out. Much appreciated.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Maybe your comfort module is malfunctioning. Disconnect your fully-charged battery (have your radio code handy), touch the negative and positive terminals of the car together for ten seconds (or jumper them if they won't reach), then hook the battery back up.


----------

